# Who got into the Triple Bypass?



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

I just got the email that said I got selected (lottery system) for the Double Triple Bypass ride on July 14 and 15. For those that don't know, it is a 120 mile bike ride over 3 mountain passes, and the double is doing it in reverse the next day!

First time riding it so am excited to take on the challenge!


----------



## MattCassady1 (Nov 14, 2011)

*I got in*

I'm just doing the Saturday ride, though. First time. It should be interesting. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm in as well. First time. Doing Saturday ride. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Colorado Yooper (Nov 28, 2009)

I rode the Double last year and I have been selected as well this year. For those who will ride the Double, it is a lot harder west to east. If anybody comes out to pre-ride, I suggest the west to east over any of the passes. Vail is steep but short. Loveland is looooong. Juniper is 90 miles in your legs long. Good Luck


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

In for Saturday


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*In*

Got the Saturday pass as well. The spouse has it on Sunday.


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tough Climb*



Colorado Yooper said:


> I rode the Double last year and I have been selected as well this year. For those who will ride the Double, it is a lot harder west to east. If anybody comes out to pre-ride, I suggest the west to east over any of the passes. Vail is steep but short. Loveland is looooong. Juniper is 90 miles in your legs long. Good Luck


The ride back is no simple journey. Juniper is long, 14 to 16 miles, I was so excited to be at the last pass but it took forever to get to the top. Once I got to the lake I was relieved but forgot that I still had another mile or so to get to the top. Then the descent down to Evergreen was terrible, the road is awful. I was glad to be finished. It was a great weekend.....looking back on it now. I didnt get in this year, enjoy.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I was surprised with the repsonse from frntrngcactus. We haven't spoke with anyone that applied and didn't get in. I have 2 good friends that are in. One was a 1st timer and got Sat. only.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

The Sunday ride is definitely tough. It is even harder when it rains on you! We got rained on from the Loveland lunch stop all the way down to Idaho Springs! Then, as we approached Echo Lake, it rained again. It is all part of the fun I guess!!


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll be in the Double this year. 

I've done it both ways (did West to East last year) and agree with the sentiment that West to East is tougher. You don't really get into the Juniper climb until 95 miles. The lower altitude adds to the "heat" factor as well.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I got in for Sunday. First time for me and I hear its a bit harder going west to east but I was just happy to get in. 

sorry for late post, just found this forum


----------

